
Acting Navy Secretary blasts USS Roosevelt captain as ‘too naive or too stupid’ - toomuchtodo
https://taskandpurpose.com/news/navy-secretary-blasts-fired-aircraft-carrier-captain
======
gamblor956
Through friends in the accounting world, many of the people who had to work
for Moldy at PwC note that he was a temperamental manager with little ability
to lead and was exceptionally quick to throw his employees under the bus
whenever shit hit the fin.

So he's just acting in character.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Short tenure.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2020/04/07/coro...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2020/04/07/coronavirus-
navys-modly-out-after-mishandling-virus-plagued-ship/2963986001/) (Acting Navy
secretary Thomas Modly has resigned after mishandling the firing of the
captain of the COVID-19-stricken USS Theodore Roosevelt, sources with
knowledge of the decision have confirmed.)

------
toomuchtodo
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765435)

Posted as an example how not to manage/lead (re HN relevance).

